# Driver in Oakland County, MI



## JRG12_12 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am looking to drive for someone during each event this season in the Oakland county area. 

I am reliable, love to plow and will be available for every snow this season. 

I plowed all of 2004 with a F350 and 8’ Boss.

Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.

Jim


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Please contact me*

please contact me 248-867-0403 ( Mike- IPM )


----------

